# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  season's greetings

## FDibbins

Hi guys, i just got this from my sister, and thought it was quite appropriate for this forum (hope it doesnt offend any1, that is not my intention)

----------


## dogberry

Hi

All I got was a blank square :Frown: 

Chris

----------


## tigeravatar

Nice, that's pretty good  :Smilie:

----------


## Pete_UK

Very good - why should anyone find that offensive ?

Pete

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks guys, i thought it was pretty cool too.  

@ dogberry, i got that too when i opened it a 2nd time.  try it again, it obviously works if others could see it  :Smilie:

----------


## tigeravatar

Attached is a zip file that contains the .swf that is supposed to play.  If you are getting a blank white box, download this zip file and extract the .swf file.  Then open the excel file FDibbins provided, go to design mode, right-click the ShockwafeFlash object (the white square) and select Properties, enter the full file path to the extracted .swf file in the Movie attribute.  Then you can turn off design mode and it should start playing.  if it doesn't, save, close and reopen.

----------


## tigeravatar

Alternatively, you could just open the .swf file using Open With and select Internet Explorer

----------


## vlady

Nice!!! I like that one.

----------

